# Aug 13-Aug 19 orders - Shipping Dates?



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I ordered on Aug before 11 pm. which puts me in the group:

Orders placed before 12 p.m. Pacific Time on August 12th are expected to ship on or before September 8th.
Orders placed before 11 p.m. Pacific Time on August 19th are expected to ship on or before September 10.

So we should be shipped out on or before Sept 10, but my order does not have a shipping date on it yet. Anyone with orders in this range have a shipping date assigned to their order yet? 

Post when you do!

wayne


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

nope. no shipping date yet. no change in my amazon page

i ordered augusut 16


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

None for me. It briefly said shipping 7/26 to be delivered 7/27, I'm back to "Not Yet Shipped" with no estimated date.


----------



## bojzi (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered on the 18th and no estimate for me too.
I had a shipping estimate of 27th - 31st after I clicked on Confirm at the shipping speed option but it disappeared and now I have the "we'll notify you with a delivery date" message.
I tried confirming my shipping speed again but this time it said that the system can't estimate a delivery date.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

bojzi said:


> I ordered on the 18th and no estimate for me too.
> I had a shipping estimate of 27th - 31st after I clicked on Confirm at the shipping speed option but it disappeared and now I have the "we'll notify you with a delivery date" message.
> I tried confirming my shipping speed again but this time it said that the system can't estimate a delivery date.


I did that also, I think that was a bug or something. They went back and "fixed" all those dates.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Dh ordered my K3 and the red cover on the 22nd of August.  Today the charge for the COVER was in the bank account and it is marked to be shipped today and that I cannot make any changes to the order.  It should be two more weeks before there is any action on the K3 as it was listed originally to be shipped by Sept. 17th.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

waynep said:


> Anyone with orders in this range have a shipping date assigned to their order yet?


I don't think they are going to give us an estimated shipping date - everything I have seen has said they will give us an estimated _*delivery*_ date. They won't do that until it actually ships.

Wally


----------



## bojzi (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine just went to shipping soon and they've billed my card!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

We ordered our daughter's K3 on the 16th. No updates yet, but we weren't expecting any changes until at least next week.


----------



## kindle3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ordered on August 19th, hopefully it will be here by Wednesday (wishful thinking!)


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm glad there's still movement. They seem to be sending to non-US customers earlier than US customers. I was hopeful to see Bojzi ship since you're order was the day after mine, but I see you are in Croatia. So I'm still trying to be patient here in the US!


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

no fair. i just checked my amazon account and no movement yet. i ordered on the 16th


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

I ordered after five on the 13th and only will notify me of shipping date. Some of my accessories have arrived.  Love my Apple Green case with the little light, but not much fun to play with yet!  Lydia


----------



## DLT (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered on the 19th as well, received the glitch reported by others, and now am "Not Yet Shipped" category.  In the meantime, I'm gonna continue plowing through my "hard copy" books!  Right now it's the complete "Rabbit" novels by John Updike.

As a way of alleviating the waiting time stress, I've downloaded the Kindle for PC application, and it is really pretty good.  I imagine I will be able to transfer my purchased tooks to the K3?


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I also ordered on the 13th and my status just changed to shipping soon. I chose 1 day shipping so I am crossing my fingers that I will have it before the holiday weekend!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

DLT said:


> I ordered on the 19th as well, received the glitch reported by others, and now am "Not Yet Shipped" category. In the meantime, I'm gonna continue plowing through my "hard copy" books! Right now it's the complete "Rabbit" novels by John Updike.
> 
> As a way of alleviating the waiting time stress, I've downloaded the Kindle for PC application, and it is really pretty good. I imagine I will be able to transfer my purchased tooks to the K3?


They will be in the archived items on your K3, but you will need to download them to the K3 before you can read them. You don't need to pay for them again.

Don't try to transfer the ones that you downloaded with the Kindle for PC app directly to the K3.

All the books have DRM protection that is device specific, so you need to download them directly to that device before they will work.


----------



## DLT (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for the information, sir!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I got mine the day before release day, but I ordered one for a friend of mine on the 18th. I'm just as excited about hers to get her too! I expect it to get here around 9/09 - hopefully earlier, she has a K2, so I'm excited for her to get to play with her K3!


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

bojzi said:


> Mine just went to shipping soon and they've billed my card!


  when did you order?


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

frazzledglispa said:


> I also ordered on the 13th and my status just changed to shipping soon. I chose 1 day shipping so I am crossing my fingers that I will have it before the holiday weekend!


Woohoo I ordered on the 10th and mine says Shipping Soon as well


----------



## bojzi (Aug 26, 2010)

Belle2Be said:


> when did you order?


August 18th and it's marked as shipped now though the expected delivery date is September 14th. Hope it arrives sooner. ^^


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I ordered on the 15th and am still waiting. I did order a case today though and will have it on Wednesday.

Lynn L


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

I just looked and yee haa I am due to receive on the 7th.  I ordered on the 13th. I am in NC for a little vacation right now, but it should be there when I get back.  I bet it gets there a bit early as it is only in KY and I live in Ohio.  Something fun to look forward to when I get home.  Lydia


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Ordered my 2nd Kindle 3 on 8/15, and yesterday got confirmation that it'll ship on 9/7, and arrive 9/9 (did standard 2-day free shipping on my Amazon Prime). Gonna make another family member VERY happy next week!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine changed to shipping soon this morning, no estimated delivery yet.

Lynn L


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

My sister ordered a K3 on my account on August 18. I already have mine and I'm excited to be watching my account for the shipment of another K3. I think we will be sharing an account. I'm looking forward to 2 of us adding to the book collection.

I gave her my K1 about 10 days ago to start getting familiar with a kindle. So far she is really enjoying and getting excited to get her K3.

So far no change in the shipping yet.


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Ordered 8/17 graphite 3g+wi-fi
Status: Shipping Soon
Shipping: 1-Day Prime
Estimated Delivery: 9/8
Email Notice Received 9/4 2:04 pm EDT


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Just turned to Shipping soon!
ordered 8/17 
graphite 3G
1 day shipping
to NC


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ordered: 8/13/10, graphite 3g+wi-fi
Status: Shipping Soon
Amazon billed my credit card on: 9/4/10
Shipping: standard
Estimated Delivery: no email yet
Email Notice Received: no email yet

Summary: as of 9/4  @ 4:22 EST ...   not happy!!
________________
Summary: as of 9/5  @ 1:13 EST ...  Still  not happy!! MANY have ordered past me are ship. & rec'd, but I still have't got a ship date.   
________________
Summary: as of 9/7 @11:54PM EST ... got shipping notification for 9/11 along with follow: Latest Event:  Campbellsville KY
Your package is currently in transit. You will not see any tracking updates for the next 3 days. 
________________
YEA!!!! Delivered, September 10, 2010, 9:09 am.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Ordered 8/18 graphite 3G (this one is my friend's I ordered for her)
Just turned shipping soon
Paid in full with a gift card at time of order
Shipping is 1 day prime

WooHoo! We were promised 9/10 shipping, but she might get hers on the 8th or 9th, always happy when a company over-delivers!


----------



## ikar (Sep 4, 2010)

ordered 8/20 . today status changed to shipped. Shipping to Poland.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

K3-wifi ordered 8/19
9/4 - Received "Order Update" email with estimated delivery date of 9/10 - 9/14
checked online and status has changed to "Shipping soon" and estimated shipping date of 9/7.

I ordered with Standard shipping and delivery to Post Office box.

Wally


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

My wifi/3G just shipped!  I ordered late on 8/15 1 day prime, it will be here by fedex on tuesday. Blue lighted cover is coming ups on wednesday- ordered it yesterday 2 day prime.

Lynn L


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow getting close. Hopefully mine will change status pretty soon. I ordered on the 19th, midday.


----------



## rmagruder (Sep 1, 2010)

Never thought I'd say this, but holidays suck.  My Kindle is stuck in Jacksonville til after Monday when deliveries resume


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

rmagruder said:


> Never thought I'd say this, but holidays suck. My Kindle is stuck in Jacksonville til after Monday when deliveries resume


I know what you mean- but at least it is before my original Sept 10 estimate

Lynn L


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

waynep said:


> I ordered on Aug before 11 pm. which puts me in the group:
> 
> I don't have a shipping date either but I already have one Kindle so I can wait.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Received a shipping notice at 6:26 pm EST that my sister's Kindle shipped 

Ordered 8/18 graphite 3g+wi-fi
Status: Shipped and has left the seller's facility in Kentucky (UPS)
Shipping: 2-Day Prime
Estimated Delivery: 9/7


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the logistics of shipping from Amazon on the holiday weekend? Have I already missed the opportunity to receive it Tuesday (one day shipping)? Or might it depart Amazon Sunday or Monday & still count? One day difference isn't a biggie, but I need to go out of town Wednesday & would rather not have the k3 sitting on my porch overnight.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Robin said:


> Does anyone know the logistics of shipping from Amazon on the holiday weekend? Have I already missed the opportunity to receive it Tuesday (one day shipping)? Or might it depart Amazon Sunday or Monday & still count? One day difference isn't a biggie, but I need to go out of town Wednesday & would rather not have the k3 sitting on my porch overnight.


For big shipments like this, I have gotten shipment notices anywhere from right away to 2 days after it made it to my porch. I'm sure they are just completely backed up. When I got my 8/26 Kindle, the notice came the night before around 9:45pm as I recall. So, don't lose hope quite yet!


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks CandyTX - I'm "shipping soon" so there's a good chance it'll be ready to leave the distribution center by EOD Sunday or Monday. I figure Amazon is likely to have special treatment for their shipments. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Still waiting patiently!  Ordered graphite Wi-Fi on 8/16 for DH...nothing yet.  Still listed as "not yet shipped."  I live about 5 miles from Amazon.com, I could swing by and pick it up!


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

I ordered mine on August 14th and received an email tonight stating that mine is shipping with a delivery date of the 8th (2nd day shipping).


----------



## DLT (Aug 27, 2010)

I ordered 8/19 and just got a shipping date of 9/8 (next-day air).  This news was delivered via e-mail.

I an, needless to say, one happy puppy!


----------



## Anpanman (Aug 25, 2010)

Still waiting for shipping on the Global 3G Graphite K3 for the wife.  Ordered on the 20th.  Hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Ordered our daugjter's K3 3G on the 16th with Super-Saver shipping. Received a notice via e-mail today that we should recive shipment by 9/16. So, it looks like we're on "Shipping Soon" status.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Got a revised update for our 2nd Kindle 3, ordered late on 8/15! Yesterday (or day before) got an e-mail notification that it would ship 9/7, and arrive 9/9. Today, Amazon shipped it, and it'll arrive Tuesday, 9/7! Someone else in the r0b0d0c household is getting excited now!


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

ordered:
aug. 16
shipment date: sept. 7
delivery estimate: sept 13

i'm positive tho that imma receive it on the 10th or 11th as i got my kindle cover 3 days after shipment date even tho they gave me a 7 day estimate.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Just checked, My status changed to Shipping Soon! I ordered on Aug 19th.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

candytx said:


> Ordered 8/18 graphite 3G (this one is my friend's I ordered for her)
> Just turned shipping soon
> Paid in full with a gift card at time of order
> Shipping is 1 day prime
> ...


48 hours sitting at "shipping soon". I'm hoping it was already shipped and she gets it Tuesday, I'm all hyped for her to be able to enjoy her K3


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm 48 hours in shipping soon also. Looks like I hit shipping soon & the kindle packers headed out for the long weekend.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mines been sitting in Memphis since Saturday and is supposed to be here tomorrow- I hope they are just not updating the shipping data

Lynn L


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine shipped    (ordered Aug 19)


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I ordered my Kindle August 20. I just got an email from Amazon. My estimated delivery date is Sept. 20. Finally! I can't wait.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

3 days... still "Shipping Soon... please let it go out today.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Robin said:


> 3 days... still "Shipping Soon... please let it go out today.


Here too... maddening!

Purchased 8/19, 3g graphite, 1 day prime.


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

Ordered on the 13th.  Got home from vacay today and it was in the door, YEA. Now charging, got hooked up with my wifi network very easily and it synced with items I had ordered.  I am impressed at how easy it was to get going.  Just can't figure out where the preloaded screen savers are...any help is appreciated?  Thanks, Lydia of Ohio


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought my order was showing signs of progress since it indicated "shipping soon" a day or so ago. Estimated delivery date is tomorrow with one day shipping, but maybe not since status is the same.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

After 3-1/2 days of "shipping soon" my friend's kindle is on it's way to Austin, to arrive tomorrow. I think she has a cough... she might be getting sick and have to call in tomorrow.

Whew. Ordered 8/18, 3g graphite, 1 day prime.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Kindleing said:


> K3-wifi ordered 8/19
> 9/4 - Received "Order Update" email with estimated delivery date of 9/10 - 9/14
> checked online and status has changed to "Shipping soon" and estimated shipping date of 9/7.
> 
> I ordered with Standard shipping and delivery to Post Office box.


My Kindle shipped today (9/7) via USPS. I just got the email a few minutes ago, and they are predicting 9/11 delivery.

Wally


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered Aug 19th, estimated delivery is Sept 9th...


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Almost here.... ordered 8/17, 3+ days in shipping soon, shipped last night. It is in my city, just need to get it to my house.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of this doesn't make sense.  I don't know why there is a difference in shipping dates.  I ordered mine August 23rd.  It was shipped out today with a delivery date of around Sept 10th.  I don't know why people who ordered in July are still waiting.  Maybe different shipping centers have different amounts of available stock?  Kathy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I ordered mine very late - Sept. 5 (with my birthday money!). Estimated shipping date, Sept. 20


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine was ordered 8/22 and it still says:

"Not yet shipped
We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> Mine was ordered 8/22 and it still says:
> 
> "Not yet shipped
> We'll notify you via e-mail when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."


It should be any day. Mine was ordered on the 19th and mine is shipped now.


----------



## sequin (Aug 6, 2010)

Ordered graphite 3g+wifi on August 20, one day Prime shipping. It shipped yesterday via UPS from Louisville, KY and is out for delivery today!


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

Just received mine!  Ordered on 8/16 with one-day (Amazon prime) shipping.  My first impressions are "wow, it's tiny!" - looking forward to checking it out more later today.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Ordered 8/17 - just arrived. I just don't understand why my UPS carrier was not as excited to see me as I was to see her . I am plugged in & books are starting to download. I have a k1, so I have 2 years of reading material to load, but it's loading at a speedy rate. So far so good!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

We ordered a 3G version on the 16th and got the shipping notice today. We should have our daughter's Kindle here by the end of the week!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Robin said:


> Ordered 8/17 - just arrived. I just don't understand why my UPS carrier was not as excited to see me as I was to see her . I am plugged in & books are starting to download. I have a k1, so I have 2 years of reading material to load, but it's loading at a speedy rate. So far so good!


Just make sure you leave the power cable plugged in until it finishes indexing them all.

Indexing a large number of books seems to take a large amount of power.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

I just received mine 

I timed my lunch break so that I can now play with it instead of having to stare at it on the edge of my desk.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ordered 8/22
Shipped 8:54 a.m. today 9/9 via UPS (who won't deliver here on Sat.)
Delivery 9/13
Yipee!!


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

Hubby ordered on 8/21, it had an estimate ship was 9/17 but it arrived on 9/8.


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I ordered Aug 19th. Super Saver Free shipping. When it shipped, I had an estimated date of 9/14. It arrives today 9/11!


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome.  As long as I don't have to schedule being home to receive it, I'll never complain about a package getting to me sooner.


----------



## diabolikul (Nov 25, 2009)

I ordered mine on August 18. I had it shipped via Prime 2 day shipping.

It shipped 9/8. Should have been here Friday. That's right... SHOULD...

As far as I can tell it is still sitting in the Kentucky warehouse. UPS status says "Billing Information Received" which usually means they printed out a label but nothing else happened. There's not a scan to a truck or plane or anything. Its just sitting there.

Contacted Amazon support to find out what's going on. They said if it's not here by Monday then they will ship me out a new one overnight express and I'll have it by Tuesday. Then of course I will have to ship the first one back. Not to mention I already have about a dozen books and samples pending to the first one I ordered...

Ah well...


----------



## alecm16 (Sep 5, 2010)

I ordered on 19/Aug at HK. And it was shipped on 9/Sep, one day earlier than the estimated delivery date.

However, the kindle get freeze on 10/Sep night with old version3.0. It should be the problem of memory management inside...

However, after getting the software update to version3.0.1, my K3 is just fine without any freeze again!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Our daughter's K3 arrived yesterday! I was really interesting to compare it to our K1s. I think a K3 is going on my Christmas list.


----------



## rcanepa (Jul 1, 2010)

diabolikul said:


> I ordered mine on August 18. I had it shipped via Prime 2 day shipping.
> 
> It shipped 9/8. Should have been here Friday. That's right... SHOULD...
> 
> ...


Did yours ever show up?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ordered 8/22, Shipped 9/9 via UPS, Delivered 9/13 @ 12:33 p.m.

It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Kindleing said:


> My Kindle shipped today (9/7) via USPS. I just got the email a few minutes ago, and they are predicting 9/11 delivery.


They got here today (9/13); FedEx let them sit in their Smartpost center an extra day before handing the package off to the Post Office, so it missed Saturday's delivery. Oh well, everything seemed to get here safely so hopefully they will be ok.

I ordered two K3-wifis, one each for my wife and I. I plugged them into their charger's, connected both to our wifi system and let them do their thing. These are our first Kindles so I didn't have much waiting for them but everything seemed to download ok. I'm going to let them sit on the charger a little longer and then check them out.

Wally


----------

